# Krylon Matte Finish + GHG decoys = ???



## frank_lap_127 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hey guys,
I was wondering what would be the result of putting some Krylon Matte Finish on my GHG decoys to protect them? Would that change anything with the UV or whatever?

Thanks!

Frank


----------



## wtrfwl havoc (Dec 14, 2009)

i can't tell you from experience but i know few guys that have and they claim it doesn't make any difference. i on the other hand am pretty sceptical of the idea. its just hard to say without having a way to see. i am kind of curious to see what everyone else on here thinks though. not a bad idea if it works


----------



## Vike_hunter (Jan 6, 2010)

well IMO, it wouldn't make a darn bit of difference really. When paint comes off, it releases from the underside not the top. I dont see how it could help hold the paint/make the paint last longer. Now if you were looking to protect from rubbing and such, ya then it might work but still isn't going to be great unless you just covered the thing in it. Just my .02 though.


----------



## frank_lap_127 (Feb 6, 2010)

I tried it just to have an idea... I only hope that it's just a bad luck and I'll be able to do something better BUT my decoy look more shiny than it did.... :******:


----------



## goosehunter64 (Apr 19, 2009)

frank_lap_127 said:


> I tried it just to have an idea... I only hope that it's just a bad luck and I'll be able to do something better BUT my decoy look more shiny than it did.... :ticked:


 :laugh: :lol: ...sorry to laugh...but you did the classic...put to heavy of coats on...and didn't give it the drying time. I usually let it dry twice or more then what the cans says.
I always put 3-4 light coats on...and never ever had them shine.


----------



## keenansnyder (Jan 25, 2006)

i second to them having a shine. I tested it on a decoy with a broken head. one light coat and let set all day (had to go to work)... had a shine to it just after one coat.


----------



## goosehunter64 (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm not sure what you did keen...but one light coat...will not leave a shine. I've been doing this to my decoys for 6 years. I have messed up and, under certain humidity and a slightly heavier coat...it did shine on some goose heads.....but it has never on duck decoys. 
If this bothers some of you...try the flat. Krylon makes it as well.


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

Krylon - 1311 matte finish. It can not glare using this product. I cleaned up some older decoys and sprayed this on and it made them look great. It will also protect the paint.


----------



## frank_lap_127 (Feb 6, 2010)

I'll give it another try but from what I remember I've not put an heavy coat, but maybe I did.

Thanks for the tip :beer:


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

Try a lighter coating first and apply heavier as needed. I did some older G&H mallards and it really improved their overall look.


----------

